# ملكات جمال العالم 2008-2009 (حقيقية)



## kokielpop (31 أغسطس 2008)

*::

::

يلا استعدوو.....

لان جمالهم يهبلــــ......

v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v
v


ملكة الجمال2008







ملكة الجمال 2009







ايه رايكم فيهم

::

:

​*


----------



## red_pansy (31 أغسطس 2008)

*ياخرااااااااااااااااااشى عليهممممممممممممم*

*اخس عليك لازم يعنى تعقدنا فى عيشتنا اوووووووووووف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصراحة الاتنين احلى من بعض ولا الميكب يالهووووووووووووووى هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياكوكى *​


----------



## kokielpop (31 أغسطس 2008)

*


red_pansy قال:




ياخرااااااااااااااااااشى عليهممممممممممممم

اخس عليك لازم يعنى تعقدنا فى عيشتنا اوووووووووووف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة الاتنين احلى من بعض ولا الميكب يالهووووووووووووووى هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ياكوكى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك ​*


----------



## yerigagarin (31 أغسطس 2008)

*ايه الحلاوه دي ؟
مفيش جبنه ؟

شكرا يا كوكي علي
الصور الجميله
*​


----------



## kokielpop (31 أغسطس 2008)

*


yerigagarin قال:



ايه الحلاوه دي ؟
مفيش جبنه ؟

شكرا يا كوكي علي
الصور الجميله
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك ​*


----------



## meraa (31 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الجمال ده والاكسسوار تحفه 
ميرسى على الصور ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الحلاوه دى كلها 
زى القمر 
ههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*يختي كميله محدش يحسدهم من جمالهم


امال ملكه جمال مصر هتبقي ايه معزه


مرسي  ليك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*اية الجمال والحلاوة دي مكياج واكسسوارات يجننوا      مرسي علي الصور     ضحكت طفلة مريضة عندنا قوي خالص وكلنا فرحنا انها ضحكت*


----------



## kokielpop (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*


meraa قال:



ايه الجمال ده والاكسسوار تحفه 
ميرسى على الصور ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا لمرورك ​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *::
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



طيب ما أولتش من الاولى ومين الوصيفة kokielpop

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أكيد ملكات جمال مصر هههه خاصاً النزهة هههههه :]


----------



## kokielpop (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه 

شكراااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمروركم ​*


----------



## veronika (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_لا بصراحه مافيش فيهم غلطه
محصلووووووووش​_


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kokielpop (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*

ارووجة قال:



ههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## kokielpop (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*


veronika قال:



لا بصراحه مافيش فيهم غلطه
محصلووووووووش​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا لمرورك ​*


----------



## sameh7610 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*واووووووووو

ايه الجمال دوة​*


----------



## kokielpop (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*


sameh7610 قال:



واووووووووو

ايه الجمال دوة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااسامح لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------

